# ballasting foam vs. cork roadbed



## scottevans186 (5 mo ago)

My last layout I used foam roadbed but had a terrible time getting the ballast to stay. Is there anything special about prepping the foam roadbed differently than normal cork. The ballast worked fine on the cork portions and I didn't see any special instruction for differences with foam or I missed them. Any help for my new layout before I go buy the roadbed will be helpful


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I've seen feedback from a fair amount of folks over the past 15~20 years that ultimately ended up less than happy after deciding to go with foam roadbed. On the other hand, I have NEVER YET heard of anyone that later regretted using cork roadbed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Do you recall what type of glue you used? I’ve only ballasted over foam one time. Held well with the diluted white glue I used for a few years until dismantled the layout.
If you go with foam again this time, I’d like to suggest looking up the seller “sparks00033” on ebay to compare with other makers/sellers you are looking at. Custom cuts available and fair prices too. Quality product.

KW62
Scott


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Despite Mixed Freight's assertions above, I've never heard of anyone dissatisfied with using foam, although I've heard of plenty who had trouble with cork either drying out or absorbing water and swelling.

I have never used anything but foam, and never had a jot of trouble getting adhesive to stick. Apply ballast, wet with diluted alcohol or "wet" water, and apply adhesive generously (so that you see it oozing out of the ballast). I use acrylic matte medium diluted with 4 parts water to one of matte medium.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used both cork and foam, both worked well. I went foam on my most recent layout build simply because it came in convenient six foot lengths, and as a bonus, it was cheaper than cork as well.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

my complete layout [15 feet by 16 feet] was foam, and i had zero problem using alcohol thinned DAP adhesive as a ballast glue [as well as scenery] ..
never tried cork ..


----------



## scottevans186 (5 mo ago)

kilowatt62 said:


> Do you recall what type of glue you used? I’ve only ballasted over foam one time. Held well with the diluted white glue I used for a few years until dismantled the layout.
> If you go with foam again this time, I’d like to suggest looking up the seller “sparks00033” on ebay to compare with other makers/sellers you are looking at. Custom cuts available and fair prices too. Quality product.
> 
> KW62
> Scott


I used diluted white glue 50/50 but must have done something wrong based on everyone's response. Thanks for the feedback but still not sure which way to go this time. Did you rinse the ballast before gluing it, maybe there was too much dust or maybe my iso/water/detergent mix was bad?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You probably just didn't apply enough of it. If the ballast isn't thoroughly wet prior to applying the adhesive, the adhesive will just sit on top of the ballast and only glue the top layer, so it will fall off if thst crust is broken.


----------



## scottevans186 (5 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> You probably just didn't apply enough of it. If the ballast isn't thoroughly wet prior to applying the adhesive, the adhesive will just sit on top of the ballast and only glue the top layer, so it will fall off if thst crust is broken.


 I think you're probably right and the crust point is what it sounds like. I probably didn't wet it enough. I guess I'll use foam on my new layout and pay better attention to the details. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The glue should be really liquid and include a whetting agent like alcohol or a dab of dish detergent. I've had good luck with a 50/50 mixture of white glue and water with a dash of alcohol, about 5%


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

dish soap [a drop or two] will help it cover on foam, and a bit of alcohol will help it to dry / set a little quicker ..not a big difference, but enough ..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And if all that doesn’t work, a LOT of alcohol, ingested by yourself, will make the pain go away….at least temporarily….


----------

